# Teen/Young Adult Halloween party games?



## FutureFiyero (Aug 28, 2009)

Hello everyone!

I'm having a Halloween party with guests ranging from age 15-20, and I need some help on some scary activity/game/things to do ideas. So Far, I've got...

Tarot Readings
Psychic Readings (Individual _OR_ group)
Short-term Murder Mystery(s)/Scavenger Hunt/Capture the Pumpkins
Scary Stories Around A Bonfire
Create your Own Scary Story

And that's it. I definitely want to focus more on fear and fun than silly and meaningless, but I'm open to all suggestions! Normally I'm very creative but I'm not feeling it tonight.
Help is appreciated very much! Thanks in advance everyone!
Robert


----------



## DannyDanger (Sep 17, 2009)

Hey I have a post about how to entertain preteens at a Halloween party. But I think some of the ideas there could work for teens too. The link is

http://www.halloweenforum.com/party...ow-entertain-pre-teens-help-3.html#post730337

If you wanna check it out. Hope some of the ideas there can help.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Mini pumpkin carving contest - inexpensive and small so it won't take too long. 

If your guests are wearing costumes you could have a costume contest.


----------



## FutureFiyero (Aug 28, 2009)

Thanks, guys.


----------

